# Shrimp and ferts



## StevenA (18 Feb 2009)

Just a thought but would I be okay to dose with Easycarbo and TPN+ with shrimp in the tank?


----------



## YzemaN (18 Feb 2009)

I only have Red Cherries in my tank and they're OK. I think someone here mentioned that not all shrimp like EC, though. Better research a bit


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2009)

I have dosed both with cherries and Amanos and Dan doses it with CRS without any problems.
I dose TPN+ with my CRS but not EasyCarbo. You should be fine


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Feb 2009)

Yeah man, i dose it with no problems but i've seen some bad effects if you HEAVILY overdose, not on my tanks and not mentioning any names LOL


----------



## Egmel (19 Feb 2009)

I had issues when I seriously overdosed but it was fine at normal dosing levels.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2009)

+1 for no ill-effects with regular dosing of both products.

For instance - http://www.ukaps.org/featured-scape.htm


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> not on my tanks and not mentioning any names LOL


oh go on you know you want to


----------



## Tony Swinney (19 Feb 2009)

On a similar theme, what temp do you run your shrimp tanks at ?

Tony


----------



## Superman (19 Feb 2009)

I've metioned before that I've never had any luck with keeping shrimp when dosing with EC. It might have not been the EC but have tried a few times and they all die within a week.
I've stopped using EC now as I've got a co2 system and will be trying shrimp again in the future but in a different tank.


----------



## mr. luke (22 Feb 2009)

I dose a carbon suplament in my shrimp tank (daily recomanded dose, but one day a week lol) and use ferts with no problems, although you should watch out for your apple snails with ec or similar.
My invert and otto tank varies from 20'c to 28 during the summer (not a great idea to run at 28 if you can avoid it though). 18-25 is the usual breeding temperature with 24 being the best (IMO)


----------



## StevenA (22 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys, some great advice there


----------

